# Iron Maiden fans, recommendations?



## Flying Crane (Aug 15, 2008)

I've been a bit of an Iron Maiden fan since high school, tho I've been rather stuck in their earlier works.  Seventh Son of a Seventh Son is really the latest of their work that I was familiar with, along with everything earlier than this.  

I did check out Fear of the Dark, but wasn't so impressed with it. 

A while back I picked up Brave New World, and that's a pretty good one.  

I see they've come out with a good deal of material since Seventh Son.  Could anyone make some recommendations on this stuff?  Any that you feel were particularly good, or any I might want to avoid?

Thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm old, I got nothin' after Piece Of Mind

I like Iron Maiden but I know nothing of anything newer, sorry


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 15, 2008)

Maiden has a ton of good stuff that came out later...especially after Dickensen came back.  Check out some of the greatest hit cds or get on a music sharing site and buy a few somes from some of the albums.  It's all good.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry mate.  

The first two albums were the best with "Number of the Beast" also okay.  After that, altho' noone can fault the musicianship or enthusiasm, it all became a little too 'theatrical'.

Oh and for perspective, this is from a chap who saw them playing live before they even had an album out and saw them on both the "Iron maiden" and "Killers" tours.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 16, 2008)

I enjoy all of their earlier stuff , Seventh Son, Somewhere in time, Number of the beast, all the classics, from Fear of the Dark and on is ehhhh ,  not that great , but the classics rule.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm starting to get into Dance of Death (think that's the title)


----------



## HG1 (Aug 16, 2008)

_The Early Years_ DVD is worth getting if you like the first two albums.  The latest studio album(CD) _A Matter of Life & Death_ is good as well.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 17, 2008)

Any of the live albums are worth it. From the intro to _Rime of the Ancient Mariner_ on Live after Death: "And the moral of the story is, this is what not to do if a bird ***** on you..." :lol:


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm thinking about petitioning the Hawaiian government.  I want them to change their tsunami warning sirens so that they played "Run to the Hills."

The chorus says it all!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 17, 2008)

:lol:

It's also a pretty good driving song .


----------



## Jenna (Aug 17, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> I've been a bit of an Iron Maiden fan since high school, tho I've been rather stuck in their earlier works.  Seventh Son of a Seventh Son is really the latest of their work that I was familiar with, along with everything earlier than this.
> 
> I did check out Fear of the Dark, but wasn't so impressed with it.
> 
> ...


Hey Michael   sorry but for me the Maiden have just kind of hit the wall now.  I just think I have heard it all before..  Bruce is still the man though.  Sacrilege I know, but I would go with Trivium or somebody else instead   sorry.. Jenna


----------



## Jenna (Aug 17, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> I'm thinking about petitioning the Hawaiian government.  I want them to change their tsunami warning sirens so that they played "Run to the Hills."
> 
> The chorus says it all!


Did you ever hear this 



 ??  I actually quite like it (I would maybe be a fan of Parisienne Walkways more though) and but the chorus of this is a total rip-off of Run To The Hills.. have a listen.. oh, sorry OP for the tangent..  J


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 17, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Hey Michael  sorry but for me the Maiden have just kind of hit the wall now. I just think I have heard it all before.. Bruce is still the man though. Sacrilege I know, but I would go with Trivium or somebody else instead  sorry.. Jenna


 
I understand your point.  When Fear of the Dark came out, I was fairly disappointed.  I think someone had left the band, was it Bruce or one of the guitarists?  I don't remember.  So I kind of drifted away from paying attention to the new stuff.

Now, a bunch of years have gone by and I suddenly realize they have quite a bit more stuff that I wasn't aware of.  I do like Brave New World, I'd like to try out some more new stuff but I want to avoid disappointments like Fear of the Dark.  

Sometimes bands go into a new phase or something and it just doesn't speak to you the way it used to.  For others, it can be the opposite.

Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 17, 2008)

Brave New World was an awesome tour. I got to see them at MSG (first American show of the tour) with Queensryche and Halford opening.


----------

